# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام پزشکی آزاد تهران

## Dr.med96

دوستان کسی تونسته غیر حضوریشو انجام بده و شهریه رو واریز کنه؟چرا ارسال اسکن مدارکش غیرفعاله؟

----------

